# DCP Umwandlung mit AFX oder Premiere



## Gast170816 (13. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mitbekommen, dass man für eine Ausstrahlung im Kino Video ja erst DCP umwandeln muss.
Gibt es dazu Möglichkeiten in After Effects oder Premiere oder mit RecodeMedia?

Oder ist das etwas was nicht so einfach geht und wo man zehntausende Euro teure Sachen braucht?

Ich hab hier auch ein Plugin gefunden für After Effects: http://fandev.com/cutedcp.html
Ist das was gescheites? Und kostet das überhaupt was? Ich sehe keinen Preis, allerdings auch nix von wegen Trial.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2014)

Hi Fantasmo,

eine Übersicht von DCP Tools findest du bei der Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Cinema_Package

CuteDCP kostet für After Effects bzw. Premiere Pro jeweils 149 Euro.
Es gibt auch ein Bundle für beide Plugins, für 249 Euro.
http://www.fandev.com/order.html

Hier eine kurze Einführung in die Version für Adobe After Effects. Beachte dabei den Umgang mit 5.1 Sound!





Und hier eine kurze Einführung in die Version für Adobe Premiere Pro.





Und last but not least eine kurze Einführung in den Umgang mit 3D und HFR (High Frame Rate) Material in Adobe Premiere Pro.





Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
Martin


----------



## Gast170816 (14. August 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Links. Das geht ja preislich. Ich hatte nämlich auch eben gehör, dass so ne Umwandlung bzw. die Geräte dafür voll teuer sind...ein Ding, dass es nun hier dann einfach so n ja noch recht günstiges Plugin gibt.


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2014)

Fantasmo, ist es für Festivals? Oder bekommst Du eine echte Spielzeit in Kinos? Festivals geben Listen aus, was sie annehmen (und das ist fast alles) - kurzum, wenn möglich, DCP nicht als Erstes auf der Liste haben..


----------

